# Verkaufe PC Spiele und Diverses aus meiner Dachkammer (Umzug) - günstig abzugeben



## Crysisheld (26. Februar 2012)

*Verkaufe PC Spiele und Diverses aus meiner Dachkammer (Umzug) - günstig abzugeben*

Hallo, 

da ich gerade wieder mal im Umzugsstress bin, aus wieder einmal ausmiste, muss ich etliche Spiele loswerden. Unter anderem habe ich Pantasmagoria2 gefunden, dann noch AMIGA Spiele, (Falcon, F17 Challenge, Falcon Mission Disk1, Burning Rubber) Ich schreibe jetzt mal so grob was hier alles rumliegt. Ich habe nicht so viel Zeit um alles in Ebay zu verramschen, falls es Sammler gibt, die an gewissen Spielen Interesse haben gebe ich die Sachen gerne haben. 

ACHTUNG! Die Spiele lagen Jahrelang auf dem Dachboden. Zustand ist also nicht TOP!!!! (Nicht, dass es wieder Beschwerden seitens bestimmter User gibt  

Hier schreibe ich mal so rein was ich hier alles so habe.. Bei Interesse PN


- Phantasmagoria 2 
- Command & Conquer Renegade US Version (T Rating) 
- Falcon (evtl. defekt da Disketten und schon Jahre alt) 
- Falcon Mission Disk1 (evtl. defekt da schon Jahre alt) 
- Gabriel Knight 2 (CD 1 müsste mit Schleifpapier und Politur wieder gangbar gemacht werden - evtl geht auch Zahnpasta! Die anderen Cds sehen noch ganz gut aus)
- German Railroads 3 Dampf im Werratal
- German Railroads 4 Entlang der Mosel
- Duke Nukem 3D (mit nem USK 16 Aufkleber) 
- Doom 3 
- Söldner + AddOn
- Rainbow Six 3 + Addon
- STALKER Clear Sky Collector´s Edition
- Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 + 2 Addons (Wacky Worlds / Time Twister) 
- Deer Hunter 2005 
- Delta Force 2 
- Delta Force Task Force Dagger 
- Critical Path 
- Deadalus Encounter 
- ein großes blaues QBasic Buch von Data Becker
- Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (Spiel) 
- MB Spiel Starquest 
- MB Spiel Heroquest (div. Zusatzpacks) 
- MB Spiel Die Jagd nach dem Blutroten Rubin
- Lock ON 
- The Great Escape
- Megarace
- Megarace 2
- Buried in Time (The Journeyman Project 2) 
- Richard Burns Rally
- Virtual Skipper 3
- Virtual Skipper 4
- MSTS Addon Kicking Horse Pass 2 
- MSTS Addon The BridgeLine
- MSTS Addon Michigan Iron Ore (Maple Leaf Tracks Inc.) 
- 1 Hörspiel Kassette AIRWOLF - Der Tod des Mungo (ohne Hülle)
- 1 AlpsElectric 3,5 Zoll Floppy Laufwerk (noch nie benutzt) (02/2006)
- 1 CD RW Laufwerk IDE  
- 1 DVD RW Laufwerk IDE (kann aber nur noch CDs brennen)
- DOOM Das Brettspiel


----------

